# what's happening to me?



## gotta_go (Aug 26, 2004)

For the last 2 months or so I've been sick with IBS like symptoms that have ranged from moderate to severe, but it doesn't seem to be at all related to what I eat. My gut just feels messed up all the time, whether it's with diarrhea or constipation, and I feel like I have a lump in my throat. This all came on very suddenly and isn't going away, and I've had all of the appropriate medical testing (which shows me to be physically healthy). So I'm beginning to wonder if these physical symptoms are related to some sort of anxiety. I guess you could say I'm kind of a nervous person, I tend to worry a lot about things I have no control over (sometimes for no reason I'll get a terrible feeling that something bad might happen to a friend or loved one, and i have bad nightmares about this). But all my physical problems started at a time in my life when I was feeling quite happy and at ease (though I'd gone through a particularly stressful period a few months before). Does this sound like it still may be some type of anxiety, even though it wasn't caused by an immediate stressor? If so, what do I do about this? I am totally clueless and scared because I don't understand what is happening to me and nobody seems to be able to give me any answers. I've never so awful for so long before, and any advice anyone could give me would really be appreciated.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

This sounds very similar to my situation. My stomach trouble started up after a bout with a cold where I took tons of OTC medicine and gave myself gastritis. For the next few months after that it seemed like I would puke and have D at the randomest of times. Over time though I have figured out there are certain foods that will trigger D. However my anxiety is a trigger too. And while all this was going on, I was adjusting to a lot of changes in my life (new job, new apt., death in the family, best friend marrying off and barely talking to her now) and that was a factor even though I didn't realize it. I was burying my emotions and I think they manifested into this whole thing.The only advice I can give from my experience so far is to take a look at what the root of your problems could be anxiety-wise (which won't happen overnight) and also examine your diet. I say this having had a bunch of tests that also showed nothing was majorly wrong with me either, which just adds to the frustration of figuring out why all this is happening. At least if there was a physical reason, they could prescribe a pill to make it all better (in theory), right? Anyhow, that's how I'm approaching the whole thing- which is definitely making me crazy in some ways. But I am seeing yet another doctor (3rd one this year) who has heard about my case and doesn't think it's IBS, so maybe he'll shed some kind of light.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

You may have anxiety-induced GI problems. I did and anti-anxiety meds--Xanaxd--stopped it. FYIAnxiety SymptomsSmothering sensations and Shortness of breathRacing heart, slow heart beat, palpitationsChest PainLump in throat & Difficulty swallowingSkin losing colour (blanching)SweatingShaking or shivering (Visibly or internally)Neck & shoulder pain & numbness in face or headRapid gastric emptyingIndigestion, heartburn, constipation and diarrheaSymptoms of urinary tract infectionSkin rashesWeakness in arms & tingling in the hands or feetElectric shock feeling anywhere in the bodyDry mouthInsomniaNightmaresFears of going mad or losing controlIncreased depression & suicidal feelingsAggressionSymptoms like 'flu'Distorted visionDisturbed hearingHormone problemsHeadaches & feelings of having a tight band around headSore eyesAgoraphobiaCreeping or pins and needles sensations in the skinIncreased sensitivity to light, sound, touch, and smellHyperactivity Dramatic increase in sexual feelingsPain in the face or jaw that resembles a toothache


----------

